# Cadillac pillow top seats



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Ima be switching my original pillow top seats from my 2 door 85 brougham to some 90 pillow top seats. My question is, will there be anything I have to do to make them work, anything with the wiring ect or will the wiring be the same for the seat motors???


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*I HAVE 90 PILLOW TOP SEATS THAT IM GOING TO PUT IN MY 2 DOOR BROGHAM AND I NEEDA KNOW HOW TO HAVE THE BACK PARTS FOLD FOWARD FOR PEOPLE TO GET IN THE BACK SEAT???????? I HEARD THERES A BOLT I HAVE TO TAKE OUT...IF SO, WHERE IS THIS BOLT LOCATED AND WHAT EXACTLY DO I NEED TO DO??? ANY HELP APPRECIATED, THANKS*


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

there is no pin/bolt :facepalm:ill pm u later


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

d'Elegance said:


> there is no pin/bolt :facepalm:ill pm u later


Yes there is. There is two, I took them out and the seat reclines no problem.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*NEXT PROBLEM: MY BOY THAT I DID THE TRADE WITH SAID THAT MY ORIGINAL SEAT MOTOR WONT CONNECT TO HIS WIRES IN HIS CADILLAC (1985 BROUGHAM, SAME AS MINE) WE FIGURE IT IS BECAUSE HE HAS THE MEMORY OPTION AND I DONT. SOOOOOO WERE GONNA TRY TO SEE IF WE SWAP HIS ORIGINAL TRACKS W/MOTOR TO THE SEATS I GAVE HIM SINCE THE TRACKS W/MOTOR ORIGINALY CAME FROM HIS CAR, ONLY QUESTION NOW IS WILL HIS TRACKS FIT/BOLT UP TO THE SEATS I GAVE HIM. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE ORIGINALY IN OUR INDIVIDUAL CARS IS HIS HAS THE MEMORY OPTION, MINE DOESNT. HIS SEATS ARE A DIFFERENT SHAPE AND STYLE BROUGHAM SEATS FROM MINE, MY SEATS WERE 80'S PILLOW TOPS AND HIS ARE ANOTHER STYLE BROUGHAM SEATS (NOT SURE WHAT THEY CALL THEM). OTHER THAN THAT BOTH CARS ARE 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMS.*


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

I have heard that there is a pin and also that there isn't. 
I've also heard that its just a metal plate that you have to take off for the seats to recline.
This is a good topic. 
Hopefully someone posts up some correct info on this.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

As far as the 90 seats I got, there was 2 bolt like pins 13mm. I took them out and got the seats to recline. All 90 seats should be the same.


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

atomicverga said:


> I have heard that there is a pin and also that there isn't.
> I've also heard that its just a metal plate that you have to take off for the seats to recline.
> This is a good topic.
> Hopefully someone posts up some correct info on this.


ill pm u on how to do it the right way...dont take no pin/bolts out....Lol taking the bolt pins is the easy way on how to do it wrong :roflmao:


----------

